# what to expect out of an 8 month old.



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

tyson turns 8 months today and i was wondering what to expect. i have noticed some changes, matureing out of his puppy antics but he has a long way to go. i just thought that maybe some of u with more experience with GSD's could help me out. thanks


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

The main thing I seemed to notice when my pup turned 8 mos old (he's just over 1 year now), was he finally stopped wanting to mouth/chew on everything in sight. He really didn't settle down much more til about 11 mos, when he stopped needing to be crated, started sleeping in my room loose (he now has the run of the house at night), and being left home uncrated when we're gone (I have a baby gate in the kitchen door, and the kitchen is now his "crate" when I can't watch him).

Other than the improvment in mouthing/chewing, I didn't notice much "settling down" at 8 mos, personally. Now that he just turned one and is a "teenager", he's mouthing more again.







But he's my first pup (although I grew up w/GSD's as a kid) so I know others with more experience can tell you more. Good luck w/your pup!


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/DevelopmentalStages.html


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

thanks everybody


----------

